# Wallermontage-Eure Meinung



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

Petri an alle,

hab dieses Jahr wie einige andere vor meinen ersten Wels zu verhaften und hab mir während der kalten Tage einige Gedanken gemacht um ein Tauwurmbündel ideal anzubieten, im Bild meine Lösung.

Nun wollte ich eure Meinung dazu hören, vorallem die von erfahrenen Welsfischern.

Ist diese Montage einsetzbar oder ratet ihr mir davon ab?

Hakengröße ist 9/0.

Lg Flo


----------



## Harrie (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

hi 
Kommt draufan wo du fischen willst,im Rhein z.b. mußt du je nach Region auf die Weinsorten Riesling,Grau- oder z.b.  Spätburgunder achten u.s.w. weil der Korken den Geruch ins Wasser abgibt.
Nein Spaß beiseite!
Mich würde intressieren wie willst Du dei Würmer auf dem Korcken befestigen Und wo willst du fischen?

Gruß Harrie


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

*g*

Die Montage soll für einen See sein, die Würmer wollte ich zudem auf den Haken aufziehen, so um die 7,8 Stück. den Korken könnte man ja eventuell mit etwas fischigem "impfen". Er soll nur dem auftrieb dienen.


----------



## Gonzopg (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

kauf dir ne u-pose.........................


----------



## Harrie (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Ich würd dehn Korken aufs Vorfach ziehen (Unterwasserpose) ! Dann ist vorm Köder nichts im Weg!


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Ist es so(o) unmöglich... die U-Pose wollte ich ja grade sparen zudem könnte man die würmer auch am korken auffädeln...


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

auf das Vorfach gefädelt, steht es leider senkrecht im wasser...
einen waller sollte der korken doch kein hinderniss sein, wenn er köderfische 30+ frisst...


----------



## weserwaller (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



Gonzopg schrieb:


> kauf dir ne u-pose.........................



Schlecht für nen Teich, der Ansatz des TE ist garnicht mal schlecht. 

Müsste man mal ausprobieren:m dann allerdings mit vernünftigen Vorfachmaterial und die Würmer evtl. mit Stecknadeln "die mit dem dicken Kopf" auf dem Korken fixiren, also eine Art Wurm-Popup.

Da U-Posen in der Regel hinter dem Haken montiert werden würde der Haken samt Würmern runterhängen (ohne Strömung im Teich dort wo der TE angeln will) und sich zu 99,9 im Vorfach verwickeln.


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

^@weserwaller:

Das war auch meine überlegung, ich werds mal probieren und euch dann mal berichten wies lief.

der korken trägt übrigens 20g.


----------



## jongens (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



Harrie schrieb:


> Ich würd dehn Korken aufs Vorfach ziehen (Unterwasserpose) ! Dann ist vorm Köder nichts im Weg!


 

genau so:m  hab ich auch so gemacht,nur mit einer Auftriebskugel vom Meeresfischen,war um das Dreifache kleiner als der Korken, hält aber nur 3. Tauwürmer in der Schwebe.Wenn du den Korken nehmen möchtest dann zieh in auf das Vorfach.


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

wie weserwaller schon schrieb hab ich aber dann die problematik des verfangens im vorfach...


----------



## ELBkaida (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Solln es unbedingt Würmer sein? Sonst stopfste ein, zwei Korken ins Maul eines Köfis und einen von 2 Drillingen per Lippköderung durchziehen. Schon haste Auftrieb im Teich, nix verhedert sich und nen ordentlichen Köder haste damit auch.


----------



## weserwaller (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



jongens schrieb:


> Wenn du den Korken nehmen möchtest dann zieh in auf das Vorfach.



Sorry, aber im Stillwasser ist das völlig sinnfrei

Habe mal gemalt...


----------



## Bassey (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Sorry, aber im Stillwasser ist das völlig sinnfrei
> 
> Habe mal gemalt...



Also die 6 in Kunst war bei dir gerechtfertigt :vik::vik:

Zum TE: Warum benutzt du nicht einfach eine normale Pose?


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Ja würmer sind pflicht, da bei uns erst ab 1.05. mit köfi gefischt werden darf.
wollte zudem beides, köfi und wurm versuchen.


----------



## weserwaller (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Und hier die Voodoowurm Montage mit dem Korken und den Stecknadeln


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

wäre zu einfach, spass bei seite...
bin ein totaler grundangelfan, zudem hat es einige Vorteile vorallem die windanfälligkeit...


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

@weserwaller:

sieht ja schmackhaft aus, aus sicht des wallers...

werd in den korken evtl. ein paar drähte oben rein stechen, die kann man dann wenn paar würmer drauf sind zubiegen...


----------



## weserwaller (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Man muss einfach mal was Neues ausprobieren....


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Wenn ichs nur schon probieren könnte.
wollte normalerweise ab mitte april auf die pirsch.


----------



## weserwaller (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Wart man lieber noch die Raubfischschonzeit ab bis die Tage wärmer und die Fische aktiver werden eher lohnt das staionäre Angeln auf die Kameraden eh nicht .....


----------



## flo311 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

bei dem aktuellen wetter wirds wahrscheinlich eh nich eher...


----------



## weserwaller (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Wallerfänge sind auch bei niedriegen Temperaturen möglich nur mit stätionär angebotenen Ködern fasst aussichtslos....

Hier schneit es auch wie bekloppt |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Ich würd eine Pose mit ausreichender Tragkraft nehmen und abspannen (setzt allerdings ein Boot voraus). In der letzten cat connect war eine Art  Pasternostersystem mit wallertauglichen Komponenten drin. Ich hab das zusammen mit meinem Spezl mal ausprobiert und mit der passenden Rute kommt man mit 200g und einem Tauwurmbündel ziemlich weit raus (gemessene 80m mit der 3,20 Big Baiter von Black Cat).


----------



## Bassey (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

@ Weserwaller: Ich würde den Korken evtl mit alten Wirbeln ausstatten um die Würmer "einzuhängen" mit Nadeln wäre mir das zu umständlich... Aber die Grundidee gefällt mir doch irgendwie...


----------



## wallerangler (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Warum so kompliziert ?? Ziehe einfach den Korken aufs vorfach bis an den haken ran und gut ist


----------



## welsstipper (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

hm anfür sicht nicht schlecht die idee mit dem korken, ich fische oft so in der art, allerdings benutze dafür kleinere korken, oder aber styrophor, oder änliches. bei mir schaut das dan aus wie eine pop ups montage, 

ein kleines stück von dem korken sollte doch auch ausreichen der nicht ? mußte mal ausbalancieren, so das deine 7- 8 würmer nach oben weg stehen, nur einen zu großen korken, halte ich für kontra produktiv, auch wen er flavor etc annimmt, styropophor tut das um einiges besser. ist so meine erfahrung, aber versuch macht kluch

und eine unterwasserpose im stillgewässer kanste knicken, in den meisten fällen reicht die unterwasser strömung nicht aus, die ja auch in naturseen bzw. stillgwässern definitiv vorhanden ist. aber halt nicht stark genung


----------



## flo311 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Also den Korken unter den Haken, hat den NAchteil, das der Haken nach unten abknicken kann. einen kleineren bzw. ein stück des Korkens fällt aufgrund des zu geringen auftriebs weg, korken so ca. 20-23g was denke ich für haken und 6-8 würmer reicht...

Hier eine Lösung zum anködern der Würmer...


----------



## flo311 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hier ne Zeichnung...


----------



## flo311 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hoffe jetz...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Beim Wallerfischen in einem Gewässer ohne Strömung könnt ihr die U-Posen, Kork-/Styropor - Zeugs vergessen, weil das unter Wasser nur ein Knäuel aus Köder, Haken und Vorfach ist. 
Rausfahren, Boje setzen und abspannen. Oder halt am gegenüberliegendem Ufer abspannen wenn möglich. Wenn Boote nicht erlaubt sind, dann kann man das Prinzip einer DropShot-Montage nutzen.

Das Pic habe ich auf meinem Laptop gefunden, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr woher ich das habe.


----------



## Lorenz (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Wurde die Merkelmontage schon erwähnt? |kopfkrat


----------



## flo311 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

ka. der name ist aber noch nicht gefallen...


----------



## Damyl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Warum so kompliziert ?? Ziehe einfach den Korken aufs vorfach bis an den haken ran und gut ist


Wär für mich die beste Lösung........
Aber warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht ?


----------



## bobbl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hab mir den Threat jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen und habe eine Frage zum Welsangeln an Stillgewässern:

Ich würde gerne im kommenden Sommer mit nem Wurmbündel angeln und die Montage vom Grund auftreiben lassen.
Die Verwendung von Booten ist verboten, also wird das nichts mit dem Abspannen, auch wegen der anderen Angler.
Kann ich jetzt einfach ne Grundmontage benutzen und ne U-Pose bis an den Haken schieben, oder verschreckt das den Wels?


----------



## Damyl (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



bobbl schrieb:


> Hab mir den Threat jetzt mal komplett durchgelesen und habe eine Frage zum Welsangeln an Stillgewässern:
> 
> Ich würde gerne im kommenden Sommer mit nem Wurmbündel angeln und die Montage vom Grund auftreiben lassen.
> Die Verwendung von Booten ist verboten, also wird das nichts mit dem Abspannen, auch wegen der anderen Angler.
> Kann ich jetzt einfach ne Grundmontage benutzen und ne U-Pose bis an den Haken schieben, oder verschreckt das den Wels?


Das juckt den nicht......kannste machen.


----------



## flo311 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

So Angelfreunde, hier mal 2 Bilder von der Wurmbefestigung...


----------



## Bassey (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Super, dass du so schnell dabei bist damit, aber ich würde denoch Styropor empfehlen, noch eher Styrodur, das ist sehr fest und hat einen besseren Auftrieb! Der Korken wird sich nach und nach mit Wasservollsaugen und wenn es doof ist in der Angelkiste anfangen zu gammeln...


----------



## flo311 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hi bassey, werd das in der konstellation erstma austesten unter realen bedingungen, mit würmern und so, sollte der auftrieb nicht ausreichen oder der korkern schimmeln werde ich auf styrodur umsteigen... hab baer jetz alles schon montiert. ein 30 g blei kommt noch auf das vorfach und davor und dahinter ein stopper, so kann man die höhe zischen 0 und 1 m regulieren...

Lg Flo


----------



## snorreausflake (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hi Flo, ich werd mal meinen Kumpel fragen, der hat glaub schon vor gut 10 Jahren so ne Montage benutzt|rolleyes
Hat mit Würmern glaub ganz gut funktioniert nur bei Blutegeln nicht


----------



## big_fisch_hunter (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

hey,
also ich hab mal gehört, das ein längliches stücksen balsaholz auch gut funktionieren soll. Du hast dabei zwar nicht unbedingt den auftrieb wie bei kork oder styrodur aber aufgrund der länge des hölzchens hast du mit weniger würmern (nebeneinander)-> einen größeren effekt. Sprich... weniger würmer nebeneinander kommen größer als n knäuel am korken:m und angenommen es läuft gut, sparste auchnoch die hälfte der würmer:vik:

lg


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das Pic habe ich auf meinem Laptop gefunden, allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr woher ich das habe.



was macht die u-pose hier für nen sinn?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hat sich mir damals auch nicht auf den ersten Blick erschlossen, aber wenn man davor eine U-Pose hinhängt, kann man die Tiefe des Köders genauer bestimmen und muss das Vorfach (also das bis zum Blei) nicht solange wählen.
Wenn man das ganze nämlich auf Spannung ziehen würde, dann wäre durch den anderen Winkel der Köder näher am Grund.


----------



## chivas (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

das habe ich auch gedacht - aber wenn man die monatge strafft, ziehts doch auch die u-pose runter. hm ^^


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Wenn man sie strafft schon, ja.


----------



## Doanafischer (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Guteb Idee vom TE.
Jedoch würde ich zum Angeln mit Wurm den Haken durch einen Drilling ersetzen.


----------



## TJ. (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Also wenn die schnur nicht komplett gestrafft wird macht das schon sinn bzw bewirkt dass die schnur in nem flacheren winkel verläuft.

Das mit dem Dreifachwirbel würd ich aber nicht so umsetzten de hier extreme Kräfte wirken und die scherwirkung nicht zu verachten ist. Lieber ein Einfachwirbel in hakenrichtung und den U-posenseitenarm daran einknoten. diesen Seitenarm im durchmesser geringer machen um bei verhedderungen den fisch nicht zuverlieren. Die schur zum blei noch geringer.

Aber grundsätzlich würd ichdiese montage aber nicht einsetzten abrisse von blei und eventuell U-Pose sind bei fischkontackt eigentlich vorproggrammiert.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. April 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Die Montage ist mehr eine Notlösung wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat vom Boot aus eine Boje zu setzen.
Ich hab die Montage vor Jahren mal folgendermaßen _umgebaut_:
Anhand des Dreifachwirbels einen stabilen Sprengring (Rosco oder Asari) und drei starke Wirbel aufgezogen.
Als Sollbruchstelle hab ich nach der U-Pose eine schwächeren Wirbel mit Karabiner genommen und dort eine Hanfschnur als Vorfach (das Vorfach das zum Blei geht) verwendet, damit es beim Abriss schneller verrottet.
Die Hanfschnur hat auch noch den Vorteil, das man dort eine PVA-Schnur durchfädeln kann. Ich hab dann über das Wurmbündel einen PVA-Sack gemacht damit sie beim Auswerfen nicht runterfallen und das dann mit PVA-Schnur an der Hanfschnur festgebunden.


----------



## Wallersen (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hallo, mir stellt sich das selbe Problem wie dem TE.
Ich fische ebenfalls in einem recht flachen Weiher (bis 2,5m tief) auf Waller.
Nachdem ich den Winter über einige Zeit hatte mir zu überlegen wie man es schafft ein Tauwurmbündel im Mittelwasser anzubieten ohne dabei eine Posenmontage zu verwenden die ständig antreibt habe ich mir eine änliche lösung wie die mit dem Korken ausgedacht.
Ob das ganze funktioniert werde ich Heute und Morgen Abend testen.

Vorgestellt habe ich mir das Ganze als eine Kombination aus Grund und Posenmontage.
Zuerst habe ich eine Gewöhnliche Grundmontage mit Laufblei, Wirbel und Vorfach.
Am Haken befestige ich nun eine dünne Mono Schnur an dessen Ende ich eine Pose (12g) befestige.
Die würmer werde ich direkt auf den Haken packen.
Hier verwende ich einen 6/0er Einzelhaken da Während der Raubfischschonzeit in diesem Gewässer das Fischen mit Drillingshaken verboten ist.
Die Länge der Mono zwischen Haken und Pose bestimmt jetzt die Tiefe des Köders.
Nach dem Auswerfen (ich hoffe das geht ohne ständiges Verheddern) Spanne ich die Schnur soweit dass die Pose an der Oberfläche steht.
Zu guter Letzt noch den Freilauf rein, bzw Rollenbügel auf und nen Einhängebissanzeiger reingehängt und das Ganze auf dem E-Bissanzeiger abgelegt.

Die Schwierigkeit bei der ganzen Geschichte ist Wohl das Auswerfen....hoffentlich geht das ohne verdrehungen.


----------



## bobbl (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Schaut echt gut aus!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Man kann auch eine ganz normale Posenmontage wählen und dahinter ein schweres Birnenblei schalten. Hauptsache die Durchlauföse des Bleis ist recht groß dimensioniert, um über den Stopperknoten für die Pose rutschen zu können. 
Mit Verwicklungen dürfte man auch im Stillwasser, insofern eine gewisse natürliche Drift herrscht, m.M. nach nicht zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Auswerfen wird ein Problem sein denk mal und der Verlust der Pose mit dem Knicklicht ist eigentlich vorprogrammiert (je nach Gewässerbeschaffenheit). Ich würde wenn dann steifes Mono (1mm aufwärts) als Vorfach verwenden und das Wurmbündel direkt an eine U-Pose hängen; also an die Haken die ich direkt an der U-Pose festmache.
Nochmal zum Auswerfen. Die Montage würde ich mit der Zwei-Ruten-Technik rausbringen. 150g Blei damit es auch auf Grund bleibt wenn man die Montage rauszieht und dann einhängen und auswerfen.


----------



## Wallersen (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hallo Boardies, hier mein Erfahrungsbericht über die oben gepostete Montage:

Nachdem ich wegen eingen Komplikationen erst am gestrigen Dienstag zum Fischen kam, nutzte ich den Tag um etwas zu feedern.
Gegen Abend machte ich dann die ersten Testwürfe mit der montage und musste feststellen dass sich das Ganze besser als erwartet auswerfen lies.
Entfernungen bis 45m waren machbar.
Zwar gibt es immer wieder mal Schnursalat aber dieser hielt sich in Grenzen. Besonders beim Pendel und Seitwurf gab es wenig Verdrehungen.
Wenn die Montage erstmal im Wasser ist lässt sich auch ganz einfach feststellen ob sie sich verdreht hat oder nicht!
Wenn man der Montage etwas Schnur gibt taucht die Pose an der Oberfläche auf falls sich nichts verdreht hat, wenn die Pose nicht auftaucht muss man halt nochmal einholen und neu auswerfen.(Man weiß also immer bescheid ob sich etwas verdreht hat oder nicht!)

Nachdem ich dann gegen 19.30 Uhr Zwei Ruten mit dieser Montage und Tauwurmbündeln ausgelegt hatte ließen die Waller auch nicht lange auf sich warten.
Gegen 20.30 verzeichnete ich den ersten harten Biss welcher aber 2 sec nach dem Anschlag direkt wieder ausstieg .
Gegen 22.30 Uhr kam dann auch schon der nächste Biss... Diesmal saß der Anhieb und der Kampf begann.
Da ich den Köder direkt vor einigen Büschen die im Wasser standen angeboten hatte musste ich sofort Druck ausüben um den Kontrahenten von dort fernzuhalten... Dies war allerdings nicht grade leicht da es doch ein etwas größeres Exemplar war.
Also Bremse zu und Gepumpt was das Zeug hält ... nach etwa 4 mins Drill flog mir die ganze Montage dann entgegen... Ausgeschlitzt|gr:

Danach tat sich außer einem kurzen kräftigen Zupfer bei meinem Kolegen der die gleiche Montage fischte nichts mehr.

Alles in allem scheint die gesamte Montage ihren Zweck aber sehr gut zu erfüllen. 2 bzw 3 Wallerbisse in einer Nacht sind an diesem Gewässer eine absolute Seltenheit und bisher noch nie Passiert wenn der Wurm einfach auf Grund lag.
Über den Verlust einer Pose kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen, sind alle noch da!

Nächsten Samstag gehts dann wieder hin und diesmal werden die Schurken auch verhaftet.

Petri Heil, Wallersen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Ich angel mit einer Wallerpose (Durchlauf) mit vorgeschaltetem Seaboom und schwerem Grundblei. diese hält den Schwimmer auf Position, auch in Flüssen bis mittlerer Fliessgeschwindigkeit.

So kann ich den Köder in der Tiefe anbieten wie ich möchte und abziehen kann der Fisch die Schnur auch problemlos. Es sei denn die Schnur ist um den Seaboom verzisselt oder es hängt jede Menge Klopapier in der Schnur, so dass das Abziehen blockiert wird.

Bild:


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

wieviel cm sollte so ein Tauwurmbündel denn über Grund schweben? reichen 50cm?


----------



## Bassey (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



Hechtangler1974 schrieb:


> wieviel cm sollte so ein Tauwurmbündel denn über Grund schweben? reichen 50cm?



Kommt auf andere Fischarten an... Im Rhein/Main hast du z.B. die nervigen Grundeln, da wäre 1 - 1,5m über dem Grund Empfehlenswert, ansonsten reichen 50cm über dem Grund dicke aus...


----------



## Hechtangler1974 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



Bassey schrieb:


> Kommt auf andere Fischarten an... Im Rhein/Main hast du z.B. die nervigen Grundeln, da wäre 1 - 1,5m über dem Grund Empfehlenswert, ansonsten reichen 50cm über dem Grund dicke aus...


 
Danke für den Tipp! Ich angle nächste Woche wieder für 1,5 Wochen an einem toten Arm der Drává (Drau) an der ungarisch-serbischen Grenze (geiles Gewässer!!) mit sehr geringer bis gar keiner Strömung. Grundeln hat es dort keine - allerdings sehr viele Katzenwelse, die fast alles anlutschen und aussaugen, was stinkt und auf Grund liegt... Habe schon letztes Jahr Zander und auch nen kleineren Waller mit 110cm gefangen - allerdings mit totem Köfi auf Grund - habe immer das Gefühl, dass der Waller ein Zufallsprodukt war und will es dieses Jahr mal gezielt versuchen und richtig machen.


----------



## Alpinestars (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Moin

Mit dieser Montage wollte ich dieses Jahr los ist eine ziemlich simpele Montage aber sie erfüllt ja eigentlich ihren zweck was meint ihr dazu? Ich fische in nem See wo Boote verboten sind!


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Mit diesem Seitenarmkram hab ich schon wie oft gehabt, dass sich das alles verzisselt hat und nur noch ein Schnurklumpen mit Köderfisch/Wurmbündel um die Hauptschnur gewickelt war.

Deshalb fische ich eine Montage mit U-Pose, aber annersch als die Meisten. Male dir nachher mal ein Bild wie es aussieht.


----------



## Alpinestars (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Mit diesem Seitenarmkram hab ich schon wie oft gehabt, dass sich das alles verzisselt hat und nur noch ein Schnurklumpen mit Köderfisch/Wurmbündel um die Hauptschnur gewickelt war.
> 
> Deshalb fische ich eine Montage mit U-Pose, aber annersch als die Meisten. Male dir nachher mal ein Bild wie es aussieht.



Ja wäre super danke!
Hätte gedacht das sich das mit einer ordentlichen Hardmono vielleicht nicht verwickeln würde aber wenn du damit schon erfahrung hast werde ich dir das glauben!!


----------



## paumy (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Bojenmontage oder Unterwasserpose!


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Ja wäre super danke!
> Hätte gedacht das sich das mit einer ordentlichen Hardmono vielleicht nicht verwickeln würde aber wenn du damit schon erfahrung hast werde ich dir das glauben!!


Wie gesagt, kann, muss aber nicht. ist nur ärgerlich wenn man die ganze Nacht fischt und an der Rute ein Schnur-Köder-Gewoschtel anbietet.






So sieht das aus was ich fische, der Haken ist mit dem Dropshotknoten festgemacht. So wird der Köder, egal wie die Strömung ist, immer gut angeboten. Bei viel Strömung ist die Montage mehr gestreckt, bei weniger steht sie steiler. Auch bei keiner Strömung würde der Köder noch attraktiv angeboten (Montage würde 90° zum Gewässergrund stehen).

Ungewollte Verzisselungen sind nahezu ausgeschlossen. 

Nachteil ist allerdings, dass man den Köder nicht mit einer Ködernadel aufziehen kann.

Ich fische mit einem 4/0er Drilling am Vorfach + einem weiteren Drilling der an den anderen Drilling drangebunden ist. Bei kleinen Köfis kann man auch mit einem Einzelhaken das ganze bestücken.

Bei der normalen U-Posen Montage ist es halt sehr strömungsabhängig wie der Köder unter Wasser angeboten wird, hab da mal das Bild hier im AB zu gesehen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2851015&postcount=13


Gruß
LD


----------



## chivas (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

den unterschied zur montage von wallersen sehe ich hier aber nicht wirklich... er benutzt ne "normale" pose, die den vorteil hat, dass man die montage besser auf saubere ablage kontrollieren kann und man hätte nen zusätzlichen bißanzeiger, wenn man sie bis an die oberfläche läßt.

hm... ich such auch gerade nach ner lösung für oberflächennahes angeln in strömung mit nicht zu leichtem "anker"blei, beide varianten sind prima, u-pose sicher um einiges unauffälliger, aber die "normale" pose (oder stattdessen auch nen kleiner luftballon oder ne große styro-kuller) hat auch was.


----------



## RheinBarbe (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wallermontage-Eure Meinung*

Hast recht, die Montage ähnelt der von Wallersen. Hatte sein Posting gar nicht gelesen, lediglich auf den Beitrag von Alpinestars geantwortet, als Alternative zu einer SeitenarmGRUNDmontage, ohne Schwimmer.

Denke der Unterschied wird sein, dass die U-Pose in der Strömung mehr Bewegung macht als eine quasi straff gespannte Montage. Wobei der Schwimmer von Wallersens Montage bestimmt auch je nach Gewässer etwas an Bewegung reinbringt, aber dann womöglich der Schwimmer ständig abtaucht, da er unter Wasser gedrückt wird. Müsste ich mal testen, vielleicht ist es auch ganz anders. Sind nur mal so meine Überlegungen!


----------

